# beagle bloodlines



## curdogs4sure (Jun 4, 2013)

What bloodlines of beagles are all ya'll running ? I have all Ponrun blackcreeks and there crosses .


----------



## swampcat95 (Jun 4, 2013)

Those should be nice dogs.

I personally have a variety in my pack.

Oakhill
Gay
Chop talk
Booker
Cocoa Bear
Clear Cut Gomer
Boggy Holler
Twin Pines

I am not loyal to one bloodline. They just need to run a rabbit right.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine were mostly heavy Twin Pines Jed. Now that has watered down a lot I have a heavy influence of Davis Bo III and Sudduths Mississippi Homer. These are some gritty hounds.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 4, 2013)

So Far My New Pack for 2013-14:

1- Oak Hill
1- Black Creek 
1- Stuby Bred


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Jun 4, 2013)

Various Stubby lines with out-crosses to:
Inline Black Jack
Rob's Diamond II
Bear
Batman (Stubby)
Line Controller


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds like ya'll have some good breed dogs. I was running all haymaker bred dogs and I became friends with Steve Sullivan threw a friend of mine. Now i'm running and breeding the ponrun's and so far I really have enjoyed them. Steve is a super nice guy but like pulling teeth to get a female from that dude.lol


----------



## huntersponrun (Jun 5, 2013)

come on man, you got lucky. LOL


----------



## BriarCreekEd (Jun 5, 2013)

In mine I have:

Shorts
Thorn Gap
Rob's Diamond II


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 5, 2013)

*Lucky*



huntersponrun said:


> come on man, you got lucky. LOL


 Steve they aint no dought I got lucky. I just cant thank you e-nuff. Interesting to see what everyones hunting.


----------



## doubleb (Jun 6, 2013)

mostly Branko with one patch and some speedy sport


----------



## Hardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

Two Toney/Buzz Bomb
Bear
Robs Diamond II
Otis


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 8, 2013)

You gotta love those brankos and robs diamond 11 bred dogs. I have seen some real rabbit dogs come from those lines.


----------

